# Món cháo cá basa, phô mai bổ sung canxi và tốt cho trí não của bé



## uyenlam (31/7/18)

Cá basa là lựa chọn tốt cho bé trong giai đoạn từ 7 tháng. Mỡ của cá basa thường có chứa nhiều omega 3 và các dưỡng chất quan trọng cho sự phát triển trí não của bé.

*Cá basa tốt cho trí não của trẻ*
Thông thường từ 6 tháng tuổi trở đi là mẹ có thể bắt đầu cho bé ăn dặm được rồi. Lúc này mẹ nên cho bé làm quen với các thực phẩm dễ tiêu hóa trước để con quen dần với mùi vị của đồ ăn. Sau đó từ tháng thứ 7-8 trở đi mẹ bắt đầu bổ sung cá vào thực đơn hàng ngày cho bé.

Trong các loại cá biển thường chứa nhiều Omega 3 rất tốt cho sự phát triển thần kinh và thích giác của bé sau khi sinh, đặc biệt giúp tăng chỉ số IQ của trẻ. Tuy nhiên, trong các biển lại có thể chứa thủy ngân, bởi vậy mẹ nên cân nhắc chọn loại cá biển có hàm lượng thủy ngân thấp để cho nấu ăn dặm cho bé. Cá basa là lựa chọn tốt cho bé trong giai đoạn từ 7 tháng.  Mỡ của cá basa thường có chứa nhiều omega 3 và các dưỡng chất quan trọng cho sự phát triển trí não của bé.

*Nguyên liệu nấu cháo cá basa cho bé*
+ Cá basa: 20g
+ Rau cải ngọt: 5 lá non
+ Cà rốt
+ Gạo hạt vỡ: 1 nắm
+ Dầu Olive: 1 thìa
+ Phomai: ½ viên nhỏ




_Nguyên liệu nấu cháo cá basa cho bé từ 6 tháng tuổi trở lên_
​*Cách nấu cháo cá basa cho bé từ 6-18 tháng tuổi ăn dặm*
+ Bước 1: Cá Basa đem hấp chín sau đó rây nhỏ, nhớ chú ý loại bỏ sạch xương cho bé. Nếu có phần mỡ cá, mẹ nên để lại 1 ít vì mỡ cá chứa nhiều omega-3 rất tốt cho sự phát triển não bộ của trẻ.

+ Bước 2: Gạo cho vào nồi ninh đến nhuyễn

+ Bước 3: Rau cải ngọt, cà rốt hấp chín, nghiền nhuyễn

+ Bước 4: Khi cháo đã ninh nhuyễn  cho rau cải, cà rốt đã nghiền nhuyễn vào nồi quấy chín. Tắt bếp cho 1 thìa dầu Olive và ½ viên phô mai vào quấy đều



​
Cho ra bát và cho trẻ ăn khi còn ấm! Chúc các mẹ thành công!
​_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Bài viết rất hữu ích , các bà bầu có thể tham khảo một số thực phẩm giàu canxi nhé.


----------

